# Wood Duck boxes



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever used a wood duck box on their place? Just how do they work? Any insight will be helpful. Trying to get into the conservation part of duck hunting instead of just the shooting part.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Jan 4, 2013)

I built a nice one last year, even painted it to look like a tree.  I was trying to attract a woodie hen from neighboring waters to my pond; a place woodies don't frequent.  Didn't have any luck though.  'Twas a little disappointing.  I was looking forward to watching a brood hatch and grow...

I will say this, when you construct your box; be sure to have the right dimentions and entry hole size.  Wood ducks also require fresh bedding each year.  The birds don't place it there themselves so it's an annual maintenance procedure.  Bedding has to be soft yet non absorbant, otherwise the eggs rot or something like that.  And last, but definately not least, there needs to be a "ladder" inside the box for the hatchlings to climb out of the box, otherwise they just starve to death inside.  

I'm pretty sure ducks.org has step by step instructions for all of this too so you may want to check that out.  

Good luck and Thanks from people like me who wish to ensure the survival and population abundance of wood ducks!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 4, 2013)

I have, and placed them on steel poles.  Out of the eight, 6 where used by wood ducks, and the other two by screech owls.  I always used cedar shavings as my bedding.  If I ever get another good place for them, I have several ready to go.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info and yessir!! I want the ducks to invade Georgia and come to my swap!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 4, 2013)

BeardsandSpurs said:


> Thanks for the info and yessir!! I want the ducks to invade Georgia and come to my swap!



Thats cute


----------



## daniel09 (Jan 4, 2013)

Make sure you put a predator guard on them or unwanted critters will get in there


----------



## crow (Jan 4, 2013)

Do not place boxes where hens can see the cavity in the other one (should not face each other).  They will engage in dump nesting (several hens laying in the same box) and few if any will hatch.  I've seen as many as 30 eggs in a box.  You can place two on a pole back to back, and one will be used but not both usually.  Either use a slick metal pole or put a predator gaurd on the pole if it is wood.  A strip of hardware cloth tacked under the opening on the inside makes a good ladder for the ducklings. Water snakes love them some duck eggs and ducklings.  Also, I don't recommend putting boxes on bass ponds as large bass will slap devour the ducklings.  I keep two on my creek and one in front of my house...none in sight of the other.  I always have two in use and usually  all 3 out of 4 years I'll have all three used.  Good advice to clean out the boxes each year and replace the cedar shavings.  Do not use sawdust as it will suffocate the hatchlings or hold moisture and they will develop respiratory illness and die.  I recommend waiting untill wasps are gone before cleaning them...voice of experience here!  Have them freshened up by Feb. 1 as they will nest early in Feb. even in central GA.  I have my place on Lake Sinclair.  You can expect 8-12 eggs in a clutch and most will hatch if the hen is experienced.  Sometimes a young hen will abandon the nest and the eggs rot.  You will definitely see hens sitting on the top if it's in a good place.  And, they may nest as late as June.  It is ok to check the box during mid-day as the hen will leave the nest for several hours during that time to feed.  Just don't disturb the eggs.  If you're really lucky, you may get two nestings, especially if the first is unsuccessful.  Hope you enjoy the nesting process as much as I do.  It is good to put back some of what we take out each year.  I feel as much a proud papa as the drake!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 5, 2013)

I have built many over the years using the plans on the DU website, with some slight modifications. For a ladder, I use window screen material. I also modify one of the sides and build a door in it that I can secure with a nail. Makes it easier to clean. And I too use cedar shavings for nesting material, just a handful or two, just to get them started. The breeding pair will add to that. Like crow stated, do not put two of them facing each other, and a predator guard is extremely helpful. If you cant do a predator guard, I would still put up the box


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 5, 2013)

There's a lot of good info on this post. The one thing I would add (last year was my first year putting out wood duck boxes) is that in the first year the boxes may not be used at all. So don't be discouraged if they are not used this year. I put out two boxes last year. One was used and the other was not. The one used had at least two hatchings from what I could tell. The first hatch was around 8-10 birds.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Jan 5, 2013)

Great thread guys!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all for the insight. I hunt over in a big beaver pond that has pines on the left and the right is hardwoods. I have my duck blind in the middle of the creek right on the dam. Should I put my box on a pole in the beaver pond or on the closest tree? And should I face towards where they fly in in the morning? Because when they roost they fly right back over it. I'm a little inexperienced with duck hunting! Thanks


----------



## crow (Jan 5, 2013)

Not best to put  them in a tree as predators can get to them too easily.  Coons, snakes love duck eggs!  I like putting them either in the water or very near the water.  Ducks don't really care too much, I've seen them nest in tree cavities nearly a mile from the nearest water.  Specialists say face the box openings to the east if possible.  Try not to place them where blowing rain goes directly in the box from the prevailing northwest/southwest spring storms.  Don't hide the boxes; ducks kinda like them more in open areas without overhanging branches or brush...again so predators can't climb or jump onto the boxes.  I know you may think I make too much of taking as many of the pedators out of the picture, but nature is a tough mother.  Less than 10% of ducklings make it into their first year.  Man hunting them doesn't put a dent in the populations.  But many other critters other than man enjoys a meal of duck breast!


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Jan 5, 2013)

I hear ya, i'll keep that advice handy! Thanks!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a look at my duck box. I used an old 5 gallon paint bucket for my predator guard. This duck box was not used last year so I hope to see it being used this year. That would be nice to have both boxes with nesting hens this year.


----------



## Carl B Taylor (Jan 6, 2013)

A great deal of useful information here!  Nice thread!!!
Here is a site dedicated to wood ducks and nesting:

www.wildoverwoodducks.org


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Jan 6, 2013)

they will work over time.. give them several years to start using them.. they might not work in some place but they can NEVER hurt.. don't forget a predator guard!!


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 8, 2013)

crow said:
			
		

> Do not place boxes where hens can see the cavity in the other one (should not face each other). They will engage in dump nesting (several hens laying in the same box) and few if any will hatch. I've seen as many as 30 eggs in a box. You can place two on a pole back to back, and one will be used but not both usually. Either use a slick metal pole or put a predator gaurd on the pole if it is wood. A strip of hardware cloth tacked under the opening on the inside makes a good ladder for the ducklings. Water snakes love them some duck eggs and ducklings. Also, I don't recommend putting boxes on bass ponds as large bass will slap devour the ducklings. I keep two on my creek and one in front of my house...none in sight of the other. I always have two in use and usually all 3 out of 4 years I'll have all three used. Good advice to clean out the boxes each year and replace the cedar shavings. Do not use sawdust as it will suffocate the hatchlings or hold moisture and they will develop respiratory illness and die. I recommend waiting untill wasps are gone before cleaning them...voice of experience here! Have them freshened up by Feb. 1 as they will nest early in Feb. even in central GA. I have my place on Lake Sinclair. You can expect 8-12 eggs in a clutch and most will hatch if the hen is experienced. Sometimes a young hen will abandon the nest and the eggs rot. You will definitely see hens sitting on the top if it's in a good place. And, they may nest as late as June. It is ok to check the box during mid-day as the hen will leave the nest for several hours during that time to feed. Just don't disturb the eggs. If you're really lucky, you may get two nestings, especially if the first is unsuccessful. Hope you enjoy the nesting process as much as I do. It is good to put back some of what we take out each year. I feel as much a proud papa as the drake!



very back of rocky creek? 


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Ronbow (Jan 8, 2013)

*I have 12 on Oconee and adding more every year,but u need to maintain them and try to keep them away from limbs or they will be traps and feeding stations for snakes. every box was used last year that I had out. be glad to help others says Ronbow*


----------



## auburn35 (Jan 8, 2013)

I use them in my wet weather ponds, put them in when it's dry. I'll place them atop wood fence post if I dont have any good trees in the area. They use them every year and I noticed more ducks every year I've had them out.


----------



## crow (Jan 8, 2013)

Jamie Brett Jr. said:


> very back of rocky creek?
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Nope, Log Dam Creek.


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

I prefer an upside down metal cons over buckets, they find a way to grab on the buckets


----------



## waddler (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.forest-blade.com/news/community/article_1d9294a4-153d-11e1-bb54-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 10, 2013)

crow said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Jamie Brett Jr.
> 
> ...



oh okay... there are three or four in the back of rc. just wonderin 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------

